# Preggers Mouse having trouble? *new update*



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a mouse that is VERY pregnant, I've been expecting her to give birth for 3 days. Yesterday she looked fine, today I checked on her and it looks like her belly has dropped, like her spine is sticking up more. I don't have a picture because I didn't want to bother her too much, but she also had dried blood under her tail. I'm worried maybe a baby is stuck and she can't push it out, or something is wrong with her labor. Is there anything I can do for her?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Doesn't sound at all good; and I'm not sure there's anything you can do except pts. I've seen this a few times, and waiting only prolongs the poor thing's suffering.

I'm so sorry...*hug*


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I noticed her having trouble on my way to work; when I came home, she still hadn't given birth, and I decided I'd give her until morning before putting her down. This morning, she'd given birth and I thought everything was fine.

Problem is, when I was spot cleaning the cage, I noticed something pink stick out, and I thought she had a prolapsed uterus. But it was a stuck baby. It was clearly dead and dried out. I was able to gently pull the baby out. It was deformed, the back half stringy and black/brown.

The mom seemed fine after I was done, and she no longer *looks* pregnant, so I'm hoping she got all the babies out. At the same time I'm worried about further complications. Is there anything further I can do for her?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Mostly just wait. :/ Maybe some Antibiotics to prevent infection. It sounds like that pinky was there for a while, it could have gotten some nasty stuff growing in it that could really hurt her.

You could, if you're comfortable doing this, probe her belly gently with your fingers to feel for any remaining pups. Be really careful, though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hoo boy, I don't know that you should expect her to be alright. I guess you can only do the best you can...do you have any other does lactating to foster the pups on? do you see milk bellies on any of the babies? They won't last too long if they are not suckling, and the doe may not keep lactating if she's having a physical crisis. This is the very worst sort of scenario that can happen in a mousery.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I have two other does that gave birth a couple days ago that I can foster them all. Yeah, I saw milk bellies, since there's 2 healthy does nursing the babies. They're all in a big cage together. Next couple days I'm going to start culling because the first two moms had 9 each, not to mention this third mom who may not be nursing at all, and that's a lot of babies.

Should I let this doe try to recover on her own, or should I put her down right away, and end her suffering?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd give her a chance. You don't know that she's infected at all. Personally, I'd foster them all, separate her, and put her on a rigorous course of antibiotics. If there is anything in there, hopefully and if you can prevent major infection, she can pass it as discharge. If there isn't, it's all a bunch of worry for nothing.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I would foster the babies and give the doe a chance unless she acts like she is suffering.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Give her a chance for sure! Antibiotics right away will make a huge difference and she may be fine. Mice are tough for how tiny they are and can recover from a lot sometimes.

Unless she's in pain, she deserves a chance to live.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Be very very careful with antibiotics for a nursing doe. Do your research, I think Baytril is the only "safe" one and even that's been called into question. I wish you luck with her. At very least, cull down to 4-5 babies.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

She mentioned fostering the babies to other does. That would be a better idea, IMO. Baytril is dangerous in young puppies, and it's questionable because of that. It can cause trouble with growth. As far as I know, there's no evidence of that problem with rodents, but often it is avoided just in case.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

All the babies are fostered with other does, and so far the mom is acting and looking perfectly healthy. I'll definitely never breed from here again, but so far it looks like she can live out her life just fine.


----------

